# Auf eigenen Server umsteigen



## AtotheZ (14. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend.
Ich würde gerne von einem Webspaceanbieter umsteigen auf einen Server
einer lokalen Firma bei mir in der Nähe.
Nur habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung wie so etwas funktioniert.
Die Daten von einem Server auf den anderen übertragen ist ja nicht die ganze Arbeit.
Wie sieht es da eigentlich mit der Domain etc. aus?


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Dezember 2008)

Informiere dich mal über: Konnektivitätskoordination (ChProv oder auch KK-Antrag)
Das bedeutet: Beim alten Hoster ein Fax hinschicken das Die die Domains freigeben sollen das die nächste Anfrage auf Eintragsänderung bei der Denic auch akzeptiert und durchgeführt wird 
Die negative/positive Antwort nennt man dann = (N)ACK aus dem engl. (not) acknowledged


----------

